# Sirius 10 years old?



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I just read on Records and Radio that Sirius Radio is ten years old. Is this the same company thats on Dishnetwork? I they were around three years old.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

A quick Google search found that they launched their second satellite in 2000. Given that Sirius had to be incorporated well before then, I guess it's possible that the company (not the service) has been around for 10 years.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

They rang the bell at Nasdaq celebrating their 10th anniversary. They HAVE been around that long. It just took them a few years to build the infrastruture.

Of course you did NOT want to be in on that original IPO. The stock has dropped a lot since then, although it has quadrupled in the last 18 months from its lows.......


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Was it Sirius that used to be called CD Satellite Radio, symbol CDSR? I know one of the two started life under that name. As for the stock, I bought some way too high and held on to it through the fall. I also have been in and out of about 3 times as much as I bought high several times, I guess this would be averaging down. I still have my initial bunch though and will probably hang on to it for some time.


----------

